# My first 2 stage reg build



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

This is my first 2 stage regulator build. new linde 2 stage reg, new clippard solenoid, new Parker metering valve, all fittings are brass nickel plated .
Regards


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Very nice.

Are you sure that Linde is dual stage? I've seen a lot that look like the one you have, but are single stage...


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks bud.
I did call Linde North America & they said it was a Euorpean model & it is 2 stage.
It was bought here
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...7881&item=140889497881&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466
Beyond this i have no other confirmation, would love to hear your view.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

charlie1 said:


> Thanks bud.
> I did call Linde North America & they said it was a Euorpean model & it is 2 stage.
> It was bought here
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...7881&item=140889497881&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466
> Beyond this i have no other confirmation, would love to hear your view.


Well if you heard it from the horse's mouth, you don't need my view 

Looking very nice though.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Clean looking setup you got there


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> Well if you heard it from the horse's mouth, you don't need my view
> 
> Looking very nice though.


Anthony horses don`t always make the same noises , your input on the ones you say look similar is appreciated before i get another 2, please share the info so that others will also be aware , you have seen both now & is in the best position to judge.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Beautiful, that valve looks sweet too.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks manhtu & Greg.
Regards


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Beautiful work Charlie! You're one of the few that has a nice DIY Regulator and a nice tank. Usually all those great DIY regulators are much more impressive than the user's tank. But you Charlie boy, got a great tank too! 

What was the original Nut and Nipple on that European regulator? DIN I'm guessing?


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Beautiful work Charlie! You're one of the few that has a nice DIY Regulator and a nice tank. Usually all those great DIY regulators are much more impressive than the user's tank. But you Charlie boy, got a great tank too!
> 
> What was the original Nut and Nipple on that European regulator? DIN I'm guessing?


No it is a CGA 320
Thanks for the high acolades bud, but the truth is i have a lot to learn in this fantastic hobby, but i`ll take the kind words 
Regards


----------

